# Sabine ATV



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, TX. Anybody been there and if so how is it? I am planning to get a group together to go and rid there around mid-November and just wanted a little insight into the place. And if anybody on here wants to join in just let me know.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have a few threads on it with pics in the Media section. Its only about 45 minutes from my house and we go there all the time. I can probably make it and show you around.

Its really dry right now but there is still some mud. Hopefully we get some rain soon. He is talking about drilling a couple wells and flooding part of the park but I dont know what time frame he is looking at.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

ive been their once and it was a pretty good park.. it wasnt too wet or to dry but some of the holes are pretty deep becouse they use to let trucks in.. look up sabine river on you tube and u will see some badd mud holes... but its a good place to ride.. just sayin..


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

You might be mixed up with Sabine River rats? Sabine ATV has never had trucks on the trails. It was a deer lease before it became an ATV park.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds good. We are planning to head over there around Nov 18th. Some set up like me and others on Gades set up for trails. Anybody here is more than welcome to join. The more the better!!!


----------

